
IRS warns: Tax data thefts are spiking, so use 2FA - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/irs-warns-tax-data-thefts-are-spiking-so-use-2fa/
======
sarcasmatwork
2FA would not have helped the Equifax hack that could have been prevented.
Equifax still gets to operate as business as usual. Until there is
accountability this will keep happening 2FA auth or not.

